# QLD 5 Jan 2014 Yaroomba - Donut holes



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Headed up to Yaroomba for an arvo session on Sunday after pining for my yak whilst away on a stinkboat fishing trip. Arrived just as Kerry O'Keefe was calling the demise of Englands 10th wicket in the test, but I could't hang around and listen to his farewell speech as I was so keen to get my yak on the water. Today I had talked my 16yo son and wife into taking me up here for the hour drive, he needs the hours on his learners permit so it was a good opportunity get a good hour of both day and night driving under his belt each way. This meant I didn't need to worry about finding a carpark which was handy as it was packed. On arrival Ido (Isobar) and a friend were also readying for a launch and they made it out just before me.

The launch was easy with very little swell, but a clearly confused sea with waves washing in every direction. In terms of fishing, it wasn't quite a donut as I did catch a couple of things but they were undersized so I'm calling it for donut holes for this trip. Ended with an undersized spanish, a clean bite off on a rig ganged rig of 6/0 hooks on 100pd mono leader and little snapper. I think Ido and his friend finished with 3 sharks of which they kept one. There was lots of bait around and quite a few shoals of both gar and flying fish breaking the surface. It seemed fishy, but I just couldn't crack it today.






Got a little bit of footage so pieced together a short vid. It's nowhere near the class of Safa's or Couta101's vids, but I have neither the time or the ability to match these offerings.

Cheers for now.

Kev


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Kev. A pity the fish weren't playing the game.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Looks good to me Kev, a few runs, landing a couple and missing the big one - spewin about that.
Is that a pflueger crank u r using there?
I would however like to see a bit more excitement when you get on, maybe a bit of a yahoo or something; just sayin.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Kev

Nothing wrong with the video, at least you had a bit of action and a good return to shore.

Tom


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

carnster said:


> Looks good to me Kev, a few runs, landing a couple and missing the big one - spewin about that.
> Is that a pflueger crank u r using there?
> I would however like to see a bit more excitement when you get on, maybe a bit of a yahoo or something; just sayin.


Pflueger Salt

Yeah, game face is on, but I was smiling on the inside. I'm not quite like my namesake in that regard, and rarely get too excited. Maybe I just need a few more trips in the yak to relax properly yet, better still a few more fish and I might loosen up a bit quicker.

The video doesn't show how many times I just stopped to take it all in. It was just the vibe of it all......aaaahhh the serenity....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good to me Kev, a few runs, landing a couple and missing the big one - spewin about that.
> ...


It's funny how a few fish always seems to be relaxing.


----------

